# cyclogest on natural cycle



## suzy2509

Hi girls

After a little advice if anyone can help.
I have some cyclogest left over form ICSI cycle which unfortunately failed and decided to try naturally for a whole before thinking of another ivf cycle.
just wondering if to take the cyclogest after ovulation is detected to support my progesterone levels.

Has anyone else done this and is there any negative besides my cycle maybe getting messed up a little?

I'm not sure if my progesterone level are low but last cycle I bleed rather early and doctor said we could change the progesterone support next time so possibly mine was low


----------



## Franki53

Hi Suzy 

To be on the cautious side I would go back to the doctor so you can repeat the blood test. If you really want to pin point it's level 7 days before your period, repeat the blood test every other day. I photo copied the the blood test forms as he only have me one  

There's no harm in using them if you think you need them. I did too use some leftovers, but only took one a day. I think my prescription was 2-3. It didn't work sadly. But worth a try. We ladies try anything in desperation.


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Hiya,

Please can I ask a question about progesterone? I have looked long and hard on this site to talk to others about progesterone problems but there doesn't seem to be a specific place. 

I had my blood done in 2014 and the progesterone levels were 2 one month and 22 another. Dr's said I wasn't ovulating because of these results. 

I had lap and dye and Dr took a pic of my ovary where it had released an egg from in April 2015. He said I had definitely ovulated. 

Brought a CB OPK, started using this in May 2015, got a positive for ovulation and today got a positive ovulation for June. 

But I'm an early ovulator, I only finished my period last week and I ovulated today. Ive been using an app on my phone for nearly 2 years and that app states that I shouldn't ovulate for another 8 days. 

So my question is do you think the reason Ive not got pregnant is because the fact that I ovulate early means that I don't have sufficient womb lining for the egg to bury into? and do you think the reason my progesterone blood tests came back so low is because they were done at the wrong time for me? 

God I feel so desperate writing this but I just want an answer to why I cant get pregnant 

Thank you xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi Mrs Peach

The day 21 blood test which test for ovulation is done on day 21 as it presumes a 28 day cycle with ovulation around day 14.  If you are an early or late ovulator then you need to have the test 7 days after ovulation.  If you are having shorter cycles then yes this will be affecting your body's readiness to enable implantation - I'd see your GP and mention this to him/her and ask for an earlier blood test, 7 days after when you think you're ovulating.

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## suzy2509

I decided to go ahead and take the cyclogest to boost my progesterone and I've been taking twice a day since I ovulate and not sure if it coincidence but I'm pregnant! 
I'm going to my gp on monday as I need some more and hopefully there won't be a problem getting them to continue taking them till 13 weeks.

I'm not too sure how to advise you Mrs peach but if you think your progesterone could be low ask your doctor for something to support and boost your levels


----------



## fififi

Congrats Suzy - you must be delighted!!!!

Was going to post and say that I'd been recommended by specialist in implantation failure to take cyclogest on non IVf months to help my short cycles (early ovulation). I was told to take 400mg pessary daily from a week after ovulation for 7 days. Then 15 days after ovulation (what would be day 8 of pessary) to do pg test. If positive continue cyclogest, negative to stop.
You no longer need that information but thought I'd post in case helpful to anyone else.

Hope you manage to get more cyclogest so can continue few more weeks. However you might find GP not willing as by prescribing it they are the ones responsible for its use. Your clinic might do you private script - it's cheap at about 63p per pessary. Equally natural pregnancies (or even IVF ones unless FET or DE) shouldn't require extra progesterone once BFP achieved. For peace of mind you may benefit from taking it & a small amount of extra progesterone isn't harmful. (If no joy getting pessaries see IVf can get a blood test of your progesterone level. Once pg any day fine.)



Mrs Peach - like Dory said the progesterone test needs to be done to fit in with your cycle. My cycles were generally 26 days so that made test day, day 19. However, as I was charting ovulation on natural cycles I ended up having it done on day 18 as that was 7 days after my ovulation. Might be worth repeating the tests - but as you've seen they can fluctuate month to month and these differences may/may not be because there is a problem but could just be related to one month.
The CB OPK can be rather inaccurate for first few months until it understands your body patterns better. At first I had high for around 10 days but no peak, then went straight to peak next month! Although the monitor & apps can be helpful you may be best sticking with the 3/4 times a week BD idea on an ongoing basis if getting such conflicting information. Also your body won't necessarily release egg every month anyway - depending on age it can vary from most months to just a couple of times a year.
Try to increase your womb lining naturally by doing things like putting heat pad on tummy prior to ovulation, walking for 15 mins daily to ensure goid blood flow, eating things like Brazil nuts. I've also been advised by nutritionalist that having ground flax seed daily is good for regulating hormone levels & extending ovulation timing - I was ovulating day 9/10 & following flax seed got to day 12/13. Can buy in big supermarkets or health food shops.
Hope you get successful soon


----------



## DollyBlueBags

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!! 



Thanks for all the advice, I am seeing my consultant next week so will have a good chat about it all 

xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Hi ladies,

So its 1am, I can't sleep, I've been crying all weekend and we have an appointment at the fertility clinic later today.

As you can see from my sticky my bloods came back as negative for ovulation both times but my CB OPK has picked up I've ovulated every month since April when I started using it. 

The problem is according to the home test I ovulate around days 10-12. Is this why my blood test came back as low progesterone because I ovulate early? And will this stop me getting pregnant because my lining won't be sufficient enough? 

I had a lap and dye in April and the Dr's said they saw where my ovary released an egg from. I've been using an app on my phone since we started trying and that says I should ovulate 2 weeks after my period not 1 week like the OPK is stating. I'm regular and 28 days.

What do people think? And what would you advise I ask the consultant later today?

Thanks in advance

Mrs p x


----------



## gruffan

Saw this late and hope you got good answers from the consultant.  Worth noting- not everyone ovulates on Day 14, some people do ovulates later.  More relevant here though is that an opk can only detect and lh surge but it cannot confirm that the ovulation actually happened.  If you chart you basal body temperature and you see a rise in temperature a day or two after a positive opk, then you've ovulates.  Some women will have more than one lh surge.

A really great book about how this works is Taking Charge Of Your Fertility.  Of course the Fertility consultant can give you a good picture with their tests too.  Good luck!


----------



## fififi

MrsPeach - hope your appointment today went well and you had a chance to discuss all your worries.

Everyone ovulates at different times & a surge being detected days 10-12 on OPK is well within normal parameters to be able to conceive. If you start fertility treatment and doctor feels it's an issue they can give you meds to lengthen the early part of your cycle.


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Hi,

Thank you for replying, it means a lot to me.

I had another scan today to rule out pcos and that came back negative. Dr says he thinks I am ovulating but booked me in for another progesterone blood test next month.

But, the Dr told us today that because my husbands sperm is low (half the normal number) he recommends ICSI. I don't know what to say or think. It's like I'm in shock. I feel completely empty and broken and hopeless. 

How do you cope with this? 

Mrs P x


----------



## fififi

Mrs Peach    

Sorry you're still feeling so down and overwhelmed. There's lots of different places on FF where you can chat to others in similar position. You are very young and I can't imagine how hard it must be to be faced with fertility issues so soon in life. It might be helpful to ask your clinic about seeing a counsellor. That way you'd get a chance to talk with someone who has good knowledge of all things fertility but is also there to listen to your worries. I think having a chance to express your feelings might really help as it sounds like they've been building up for some time.

It's good that the scans on you are not showing any issues. I know you're worried about your lining and progesterone levels but I really don't think they are an issue. I've always had short cycles (26 days), have stage 3 endo, ovulate days 10-12 yet have managed quite a few natural pregnancies. (Sadly those pregnancies ended in MC but the reasons for the MC was most likely age related.)

From yesterday's consultation it seems your husband's low sperm count might be what is hindering progress. I'm assuming they've suggested ICSI as that is the type of treatment that will give you best chances with a low sperm count. Lighter treatments such as IUI are less successful since the sperm gets reduced further in numbers by the "washing" process which is done to maximise its potential.

It might be worth your DH trying a few things to improve his sperm count. Not sure what your doctor said but we were told following to maximise sperm count & quality: wear 100% cotton, loose fitting pants/boxers; don't wear tight fitting trousers, take 1000mg strength vitamin C daily (can get in Tesco/Asda etc - but be sure it's that strength as they do lots of different ones), take a trying to conceive multivitamin for men that contains zinc and selenium (again I just got some from Tesco); no hot baths (ideally shower rather than bath); reduce alcohol & caffeine, not to smoke. (Oh, and before producing a sample to have 2-3 days abstinence from ejaculation)
My DH's sperm was within ok parameters when first measured but after following those suggestions greatly improved. Sperm takes 90 days to develop so changes to lifestyle now will not have much impact until 3 months time. Equally if your DH was unwell 3 months ago that may have reduced levels showing in those tests. (Though has to be said that sperm test results can vary and if your DH had sample analysed every day over course of week each one may produce different levels.)

As your DH already has a child I'm assuming you will probably have to pay for your treatment (?). Obviously the cost of going directly to ICSI are quite high so that's not going to be easy. If the financial cost is worrying you could consider doing egg share which would mean you'd just have to pay for the ICSI not whole treatment cycle. Each clinic has its own criteria for who they accept for egg share programme so might be worth asking about if you were willing to donate eggs.

Try to look for the positives. I know it's really hard to do but from what you've said and your profile there are many. Hugs


----------

